# My girls and a couple of Emma with her buddies.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Aren't the girls cute? That rawhide is bigger than your girl.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your girls are adorable!


----------

